# VAT rate on Ready Mix?



## PaddyBloggit (12 May 2010)

What VAT rate is applied to a delivery of Concrete Ready Mix?

I've got a price per cubic metre plus VAT but didn't ask the VAT rate.

I'm hoping to get the answer here before I chase it up tomorrow.


----------



## PaddyBloggit (12 May 2010)

'Tis ok ... I got the answer ... got through to rep ..... 13.5%


----------

